# WHat type of Cichlid is this?



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

I know it says Jaguar Cichlid on the price tag but it doesnt look like the jaguar cichlids I have seen. The picture isnt the greatest it was with my cell phone and there was low lighting in the shop.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks more like a Jack Dempsey, but it's hard to tell from this one picture.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jack Dempsey, no doubt.
A lot of times at a petshop, they will sell out of a fish, but the label still remains on the tank for quite some time. Sometimes new fish are added and they are not labeled right away. And the employees may not know the difference between most cichlids!


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Ya JD for sure , workers at pet stores don't always know what fish they are selling, someone once tried to sell me a Texas cichlid labelled "green terror"


----------



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

It looks exactly like the fish from this yahoo image.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/ ... r2=piv-web


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Twisms said:


> It looks exactly like the fish from this yahoo image.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/ ... r2=piv-web


That is wrong too.


----------



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

I know. So that picture is a jd?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Twisms said:


> I know. So that picture is a jd?


Yes, that is a picture of a JD, as is yours.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Please don't say they are really selling that fish for $60! $20 would even be on the high side.


----------



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

They are...


----------

